# Pro Bodybuilder Kris Dim Undergoes Emergency Heart Surgery



## Arnold (Jun 20, 2007)

*Pro Bodybuilder Kris Dim Undergoes Emergency Heart Surgery*

Dr. Michael Scally, M.D. Offers Insight Into Kris Dim's Heart Surgery/Stroke and Discusses Anabolic Steroids and Acute Aortic Dissection
The information considered for the discussion in this article is that Kris Dim collapsed while training on June 9 and had emergency heart surgery to repair a split in his aortic valve. The surgery cited is for an acute aortic dissection (AAD) and replacement of a split aortic valve. Kris Dim also suffered an apparent stroke which resolved. There are some sites reporting that he also suffered a heart attack. There is no association, link, or otherwise known between anabolic-androgenic steroids (AAS) and AAD. Many are quick to suggest a link between AAS and a medical condition simply by their existence in an individual. With over one million illicit AAS users matched by an equal number of licit users the link or association would be easily discoverable. This, however, does not stop the hysteria to suggest, wildly, for a connection. A more important association and one that is well-known to most is the risk factor of a bicuspid aortic valve. Schwarzenegger underwent surgery for a bicuspid aortic valve years ago. This is a known risk factor for heart disease. The mention of a "split aortic valve" for Kris Dim makes this a strong possibility (once again, this is only conjecture and speculation).

Pro Bodybuilder Kris Dim's Stroke and Heart Surgery; Acute Aortic Dissection and Anabolic Steroids


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2007)

Kris Dim - Dimvasion (DVD)

only 34. there's a nice little vid of him training if you scroll down here.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 20, 2007)

Look how often fat asses end up with medical problems compared to an athlete, I see no reason to blame them on any athletic supplement, even the illegal stuff....only if they abuse them, but then again a fat fuck abuses food, especially sugar and fat....they are the same as a drug addict....


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2007)

Shadow, from Muscle Mayhem, posted this.

Just in . . . .

"I am kris's partner at his personal training studio and unfortunately the rumor is true...Kris went down yesterday at the studio and had emergency heart surgery to repair a split in his aortic valve...they thought that he was gonna be paralyzed because he did have a pretty significant stroke but i just visited kris and he is moving all limbs and he is speaking and coherent. They gave him a 10% chance of surviving the surgery but the big guy pulled through and it truly is a miracle. If there are any questions post them on here and i will do my best to answer them as the information comes my way; thank you and God bless."

Somebody upstairs is looking out for him . . .


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2007)

same forum from ihvbrains2,

Kris went home Friday night. His doctor told him to NOT leave the house for 2 weeks even though he usually tells his patients 4-6 weeks. He knows Kris won't be able to sit around that long! 

My advice to anyone who wants the best for him, just let him recover and allow him his privacy.  He's going to be fine =)


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 21, 2007)

So whats the deal....linked or not to steroid use? Sounds to me like something anyone could of had and he just so happens to be a BBer....People have heard conditions all the time...I would assume there is a higher ratio of heart patients that are very fat compared to very athletic and/or using roids.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 21, 2007)

not steroid related, maybe diet related.


----------



## lnvanry (Jun 23, 2007)

so lets just say it was his genetics (predisposed condition) that lead to the valve problem...

Do you think that AS compounded the issue?  Could it have accelerated something?

I thinks it naive to say they caused it....I also think its naive to think AS and the problem are unrelated.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 8, 2007)

lnvanry said:


> so lets just say it was his genetics (predisposed condition) that lead to the valve problem...
> 
> Do you think that AS compounded the issue?  Could it have accelerated something?
> 
> I thinks it naive to say they caused it....I also think its naive to think AS and the problem are unrelated.



My thoughts are the heavy lifting and excessive amount of training had a much bigger impact on his condition. I've read that test can actually speed up the healing of heart attack patients. So I doubt that would be the contributing factor in Chris having this issue...it was probably more likely caused by the added stress on the muscle from exercise.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 8, 2007)

my dad had this done several years ago, never did juice-competed though.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 31, 2007)

Any one hear about his recovery?


----------



## Gordo (Aug 1, 2007)

He was interviewed on Probodybuilding weekly. That's all he's doing,...recovering. Pretty amazing to squeak through a 10% chance of recovery. That guy hit the lottery.


----------

